# Trumatic Heater Water too hot



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 

I used my Trumatic heater ( 3402 ) to heat some water over the weekend and even though the control was set to 60 degrees, I think the water was too hot. ( Very Hot )( Although I didn't get a thermometer under it ) 

The control panel shows a yellow light until it believes the water is up to temperature and this went out as per usual. 


Any thoughts 


Neil


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I have found the same thing in a couple of MHs. I just use a bit more cold water to cool it down!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've found Truma electric to be absolute crap, lukewarm ,needing gas to finish. :wink: 

tony


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry

I should of added that it was heated on gas only

Neil


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Ours gets really hot and smells like something is burning on the high setting http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72156-.html this seems to be the same on gas or electric
Chris


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Ours is the same.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes my c6000 series is the same, the unit is located in the base of the wardrobe and when we fill it with cloths there's reduced air ventilation so I make sure we don't fill it up so much, which has reduces the hot smell. The water is nearly boiling and water leeks out of the pipe conections when very hot, so I'm replacing the hot and cold water feed pipes to heat resistant type. The electric heater is very much slower but dose work, I have the last In the series of c6000 so comes with 900w and 1.8kw heaters both slower than the gas but works well given time, leaving it on over night and works ok... I hope that helps


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've been using ours daily for the last 7 months and I think the 60 degree setting is very hot, I would estimate it is probably closer to 80 degrees than 60 when first used.

I think this is intentional however as when the tank is up to temperature and you begin showering it begins to draw in cold water into the tank at the same time it re-ignites and attempts to maintain the falling/diluted temperature.

So while the first 2-3 litres of water used might be red hot, after that point it has been diluted by 2-3 litres of cold water the temperature might be much closer to 60 degrees.

We usually let ours heat up to 60 and then turn the heater off then both shower with the second person using 'full hot' at the last stages.

I think the intention with the electric element is to be left on all the time on electric rather than used 'ad-hoc' like the gas. We've only had electric a couple of times and found enough hot water to shower if its been left on for most of the day.


----------

